# Evans Notch Hike Recommendations - weekend of 7/16



## ChileMass (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey all - 

I want to go up one of the more challenging routes in Evans Notch next weekend, but will likely have some kids with me (from ages 9-13).  Last year we did an easy hike up Bicknell Brook path to Blueberry Mt., but this year, I'm thinking of either Royce or one of the Baldfaces.  Anyone have any thoughts on whether kids can handle these hikes?


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 9, 2005)

Chile, welcome to hiking in the true North Country, where few find the time or desire to go. You are hitting on two of the best hikes out there! To answer your question, Royce or the Baldfaces, here is my opinion. Both are equally steep IMO. Children always seem to enjoy each of the summit's challenges and are more daring at a young age. Baldface is more steep than The Royces. My answer is to do both for variety. Enjoy, all of your group will love it!


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 10, 2005)

Here is my tom field willey trail report:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=4715

If you had a bike you could leave it at the Crawford depot and start up and do Willey first and end at the depot.  It would be an easy ride back to your car.


----------



## ChileMass (Jul 11, 2005)

MtnMagic said:
			
		

> Chile, welcome to hiking in the true North Country, where few find the time or desire to go. You are hitting on two of the best hikes out there! To answer your question, Royce or the Baldfaces, here is my opinion. Both are equally steep IMO. Children always seem to enjoy each of the summit's challenges and are more daring at a young age. Baldface is more steep than The Royces. My answer is to do both for variety. Enjoy, all of your group will love it!



Thanks Magic - I think we will likely wind up doing Royce since it's a little easier on the kids.  They tend to complain if the terrain gets really steep, and I want them to have fun.    

Trip report to follow next week -


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 11, 2005)

I didn't think the Baldfaces were overly steep except on the descent down from North (having done the loop). The good part is the vast amount of time spent above treeline. The ledges are a little unnerving, though the kids would probably just fly up them.

That said, do the Royces first and let 'em have fun. Come back later and do the Baldface Circle Loop south to north, and you can shortcut down Bicknell Ridge and near the bottom there's a fantastic swimming hole.


----------

